# Feed taps- not fully nessasary



## biednick (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello,
To all of you wanting to try out kitless but not wanting to buy a bunch of taps, yu can get away with glueing the feed housing into the section. Just drill close to the o.d. Of the housing and put a little shellac on it when you assemble it. I have done this on 5 or 6 pens, no issues yet. If you have a set of taps, you won't need to buy any to get started.


----------

